# anyone going out tomorrow 2/16/07??



## Tom_C

Tonight: Clear, with a low around 33.  Northwest wind between 5 and 15 mph. 

Saturday: Patchy frost :-? before 9am. Otherwise, sunny, with a high near 61. Wind chill values between 30  and 38 early. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming southwest. 


I think I will stay in bed and stay warm


----------



## Guest

> Tonight: Clear, with a low around 33.  Northwest wind between 5 and 15 mph.
> 
> Saturday: Patchy frost :-? before 9am. Otherwise, sunny, with a high near 61. Wind chill values between 30  and 38  early. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming southwest.
> 
> 
> I think I will stay in bed and stay warm


Sissy!  I'm, going OUT to my truck and then back OUT (of the truck) to my office.  ;D ;D ;D  Ta hell with staying out though. 

Sounds like a good day to fire up some heat in the shop and make jack plates.


----------



## Guest

I'm going fishing all weekend but it's gotta be very cold!!!!! In intercoastal water in southern Geogria saturday then sunday back down to central florida to fish some more but dunno where to go sunday. Good luck fishing in teh ghoon'


----------



## Guest

If anyone wasnt to go I think i'll be out.


----------



## brew1891

> If anyone wasnt to go I think i'll be out.


huh?

i want to go but i AINT goin in 30 degree wheather. im a florida boy...this weather is down right freezin! maybe itll warm up by 9:00.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

man, what a bunch of wimps, some of you anyway. Its not cold. 10 degrees all day long is cold. Thats what it is where i am origianlly form in new york. I have florida blood now for 14 years, I know I will freeze until the sun is up. Once that sun is up itll be nice. 60 degrees on the water, no sweating bullets, the wind wont be nearly as bad tomorrow as it will be on sunday, monday, teusday... time to find a nice cove to sit in and catch some snook. Well, as long as my bugars dont freeze i will be alright. anyone up for a cold day of fishing let me know, you can pole me around for a while until the sun comes up and then its your turn. Well, I will be on the water wed. as well i think maybe.


----------



## Garry

I'll be out in the NIRL. Gonna try out the granny walker!! ;D


----------



## Guest

I'm going' out... 

With my chainsaw!

Go again to Deland to help with the Tornado cleanup!!

You know, tornadoes are so weird because the damage where they hit is phenomenal. But there's so little news coverage because the damage isn't all that wide spread. 

But there are still so many people who lost EVERYTHING! It's quite humbling to drive by someone's house and see ALL there accumulated belongings strewn across the yard!

Ron


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Hats off to S-n-L. We got hit real bad by hurricane Charley but, it was nothing like that. Although we were out of our house for 3 months. That storm cost us a lot of money. We had alot of help from people just like you and I couldnt appreciate it more. Its good to know that there are people out there like you S-n-L.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

The first fish i catch tomorrow is for you S-n-L


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

5:15 a.m. getting ready to brave the cold 39 degree weather. I knew it wouldnt get as cold as they said it would!! Its time to get some line wet baby! Everyone have a great day! I know I will.


----------



## tom_in_orl

31 degrees at my house. Gonna bust my butt to get some chores done and see if its worth going out this afternoon. Either that or work on more web site stuff. Got some heavyduty server stuff to get done.


----------



## Festus

I don't feel sorry for any of ya.... welcome to my world (Atlanta) this time of year   :'(


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

I know how cold it can get in Atlanta this time of year, trust me. I used to do the Scott Antique market every month. 
It wasnt too bad yesterday. It was 39 when I launched at around 7:30. I was out there all day. The fish were scattered, I did find a few small schools but, they were quite spooky, even with the wind, couldnt beleive it. Half the time I would see the fish about 20 feet away and got my bait right in front of them but as soon as I would twitch my bait in front of their nose, they were gone!! I read reports that alot of fish have moved into the back country. I should have went down into peacocks pocket. I had a few following my lure but, they just wouldnt slam it down. This is only the second time I have been skunked going out there out of about 25 times so I am not going to complain at all. I think I learned my lesson on going when a cold front hits. It turned out to be a beautiful day and I had a great time poling myself around for solid 6 hours straight, I am sore as an open wound. The water is crystal clear. I even was able to adjust my motor a little to get better performance. Decided i dont really need the 25 hp. I am taking my daughter Monday to go fishing because she has the day off school. I was thinking of gong to Eddy Creek boat ramp, I was told that there are plenty of trout over there. And I can access the back country a little easier. Does anyone know how far back in the south end of the lagoon you can go? I see on the hybrid map that it goes back in there a ways just not sure where the bounderies are for protected areas, Im sure if I go where I am not allowed they will tell me to leave. Well, even though I accidentally bumped my fishing rod and reel in the water with the pole, twice, yes twice, I had a fun day on the goon.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for thinking about me! I was hoping to read that your "tore 'em up"!! 

Sounds like you had a good time anyway!!

Ron


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Man, Ill tell ya. I stayed just to try and not to get skunked. Like my wife says, you cant expect to go out there and catch'em everytime. The only thing I didnt do was change color. I was using new penny and I had a few actually follow it and when I would stop the lure they would just look at it and not do anything. I couldnt beleive it. I didnt change color and I think thats why i dont think I caught fish. I got alot of poling practice in. My problem is when I see fish I dont stop and fish the area for a while. I want to get in the back country more, I read somewhere that alot of fish head to the back country when it gets really cold. I need someone to show me some back country. I was on the water for 10 hours, no joke. and I bet 6-7 hours of it were poling. I am still sore from head to toe. Im ready for another day on the water though. Yes, I had a great time. I love being out there, it is relaxing. I love fishing. I certainly did realize another thing out there yesterday, dont go out when a good cold front comes in. The fish are picky when its cold. i think they were looking for live bait. I seen quite a few people on the way back to the ramp, people in the canal, not alot but atlest 8 people I talked to hadnt caught a thing. By the way, I wasnt cold at all with all the poling I was doin. Great time on the water though! thanks.


----------



## Garry

I went out that morning to Peacocks Pocket and only managed a decent trout. By the way the "granny walker" worked great!!!! 
















and this big boy gettin some sun on the side of the ditch...


----------



## tom_in_orl

WOW! Nice snook. You really need that shirt. hehe


----------



## Garry

You're killin me Tom!!!! ;D ;D ;D. Can I paste it on the pic and get away with it???


----------



## tom_in_orl

No but you could have wrote the 07 in a triangle on a napkin or piece of tape. Or you could have just put one on the hull with a sharpie. The stickers and shirts are not required. They are only meant to be for added style or convenience. 

So how big was that trout?


----------



## Garry

It was a lil over 27" and weighed 6.5 lbs. Well now I know about the 07 thing so now i'll be prepared.


----------

